

Intel overclocks Sandy Bridge CPU to 4.9GHz, outpaces 12-core AMD Opteron - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/computers/idf-intel-2010-intel-overclocks-sandy-bridge-cpu-to-49ghz-outpaces-12-core-amd-opteron/3863

======
edge17
<http://www.spec.org/osg/news/articles/news9412/lies.html>

